# Sore bottom



## Bopup (Aug 18, 2012)

A couple of my Cochin hens have red bottoms and have lost feathers back there. I haven't noticed any pecking, but there are raw spots. What do I need to look for or do?

I know they are poor layers, but now they aren't laying at all. Is it the heat, molting or normal?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Check the area of skin around their vents at night under a good light. See if you can see anything crawling there...they might be real tiny, so look closely. Also check the base of the feathers for little whitish grey clusters of eggs...they'll look like little balls of dried chicken poop, almost. Others can look like just greyish dust clinging to the base of the feathers. 

The first describes lice nits and the second describes mite nits/eggs.


----------



## Bopup (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks. I'll look more closely. I sprayed her with Vetericin and she looks a little better, but I'll get the magnifying glass. They all may need a dusting.


----------

